# Spinning- making a Mayan Spindle link.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thought this must be easy. Let DH"s look to see if it is doable.
http://kero1au.tripod.com/id28.html


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one of these my husband made me many years ago along with the plyer for it. They work very well and are fun to use but I would rather use my Tibetan supported or one of the top whorls he has made for me or go to my wheel.


----------



## MargegraM (Feb 17, 2012)

Ummm, my next project!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

makeitsew2750, Do you have any links for the "Tibetan supported" you mentioned?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

The one I use I bought from Texasjeans in the Ravelry group called Spindle Candy his name is Joshua and he makes excellent Tibetan spindles, I've owned a lot of spindles in the years I have been spinning but most of them I have sold off and have just kept a few.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is his Etsy store https://www.etsy.com/shop/texasjeans?ref=hdr_shop_menu&section_id=13641752 another of my favorite spindles is a Turkish which when you wind on the spun yarn it makes into a center pull ball for plying and if you turn the arms up and use a bowl you can use supported.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> Here is his Etsy store https://www.etsy.com/shop/texasjeans?ref=hdr_shop_menu&section_id=13641752 another of my favorite spindles is a Turkish which when you wind on the spun yarn it makes into a center pull ball for plying and if you turn the arms up and use a bowl you can use supported.


Get thee behind me, Satan.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL the fiber tools can really put you down the rabbit hole. I can spin a lot of yarn on a spindle surprisingly even though my wheels are faster sometimes it's just a nice break for a change. I'm fortunate that my husband is a woodworker and an enabler he has made me my bead loom, Inkle Loom. 7ft triloom and stand, lucets, Nostepenne and he even made himself a rigid heddle with stand for weaving.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, makeitsew.


----------

